# Destin Lobster, Flounder And Triggers



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Off to Destin we go! Mark Brown and I headed out to nice seas and fair viz this a.m. Our fist stop we found 20 feet of viz max, and tons of snapper!:banghead:banghead:banghead We did see a few spooky Gags and a good sized Jewfish, but alas, Mark shot a few Flounder, and I Snagged two Lobster, one of which was huge! So off to our next spot we go, and I promptly have a 30# plus Gag Grouper tear off my shaft after a low shot!:banghead:banghead:hoppingmad:hoppingmad Holy [email protected] was I mad! I looked around and grabbed three more Lobster and lost a fourth. I then shot a 10 to 15 pound Gag through the left gills and out the mouth without touching a piece of skin. The fish simply swam off the shaft none the worse for wear!:hoppingmad:hoppingmad Oh well, I did stone a nice Trigger and Mark shot some more Flounder. Overall it was a great day! Pics will be here soon! Cooking and drinking beer right now, cheers!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sounds like fun and also someone needs some shooting practice.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Micky I heard you guy's had a good trip and Mark made you pull up to some strangers boat lookin for me .We ended up divingshallow for a family day out of Pcola no spear guns sosure enoughwe saw alot of fish ! Chad


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TEAM GET BENT (5/16/2009)* I promptly have a 30# plus Gag Grouper tear off my shaft after a low shot!


 Must have been limp wristing it oke J/K I'd like to work out a trade on some of those lobsters Mickey!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

JP we can work that out for the next trip! They ate good tonight!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like a great day, Mickey.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Bet that ate up really well. Congrats on a good trip. 



Surprised the vis wasn't any better. What were the temps like?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Well where are those pics you promised us? :takephoto Chad


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Mickey!! We got a copuple dives in saterday too while shark fishing...trying to get the sahrks in, but it didnt work. Viz was about 40 feet, so I was happy. Didnt see no lobsters though! Niiiiiiiice!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

NICE! That is all some good eatin ! Your the lobster king ! Chad


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Mickey, you're killin me.........got beer, willtravel! oke Nice report and pics.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

:letsdrink I'm sorry Will, I will make it up to you!


----------

